

Online commenting cliché: "You realize that X = Y, right?" - dhruvtv

Of late, I find this clichéd phrase &quot;You realize that X = Y (or some non-obvious statement which might not even be correct), right?&quot; appear in online comments a lot. I find it very toxic.<p>Example on HN:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hnsearch.com&#x2F;search#request&#x2F;all&amp;q=%22you+realize%22+%22%2C+right%3F%22&amp;start=0<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.hnsearch.com&#x2F;search#request&#x2F;all&amp;q=%22you+do+realize%22+%22%2C+right%3F%22&amp;start=0<p>&quot;No, you presumptuous commenter, I don&#x27;t realize that. If I did, I wouldn&#x27;t have said it in the first place. You realize <i>that</i>, right? Why don&#x27;t you just say X = Y and leave it at that?&quot;<p>I know it&#x27;s supposed to be clever, but the novelty has worn off and now it&#x27;s just very annoying.
======
anigbrowl
It's not great, but if one just says 'X = Y' and leaves it at that, then that
often leads to complaints that one is being dismissive and glib. Some people
really dislike being told they're wrong, even when citations and supplementary
material is supplied for the argument. 'You realize..' can be snarky, but
often it's an attempt to soften the blow.

------
innocentpixel
You realize that repeating something clever wears off the novelty and
ultimately becomes just very annoying?

------
AznHisoka
You realize that's because people can't help but be egostistical, right?

------
digipaper
You DO realise this is used IRL too?

